# Linux Steam Server Problem



## thomaskrause (4. März 2004)

Hy Leute

ich betreibe nebenbei zuhause nen Linux-PC auf dem ich verschiedene Dinge ausprobiere und diese dann auf den Dedecated im Internet übertrage.
nun hab ich mir gedacht, installier ich mal Steam! 
Gesagt getan, gedownloaded, entpackt, installiert, Account registriert, alles ok.
Aber wenn ich "steam -command update -game cstrike -dir /home/thomas/hlds -username <mein Benutzername> -password <mein passwort> -remember_password" eingeben bleibt die console bei "Checking Bootstrapper Version ..." stehen. Meint ihr das liegt an den Steam-Server-Problemen der vergangenen Tage (ich hatte auch schon derartige Probleme beim anlegen des Accounts) oder is es ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung (hab über windows-PC geroutet!)

Thomas


----------



## Naj-Zero (4. März 2004)

Da es gerade ein Update gab, ist natürlich die Last auf den Contentservern extrem hoch. Ich habe auch mehrere Anläufe gebraucht, um meine Server auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Am besten versuchst du es noch ein Mal, wenn sich alles ein wenig gelegt hat.

Edit: vergleiche http://www.steampowered.com/status/status.html


----------



## thomaskrause (5. März 2004)

hab jetz noch ein Problem:

Failed to find MasterAuthenticationServer...
wieder ein Serverproblem mit Steam oder liegts an der Verbindung

thomas


----------



## dgrovejahn (20. Mai 2004)

das ist ein problem mit den steam-servern. seit den neuesten updates dauert es ewig die security-module runter zu laden. versuch mal in deiner server.cfg security "0" zu stellen. wenns dann immer noch ned geht, geh mit dem linux-pc direkt ins i-net und probiers aus.


----------

